# contact with Niky Watt-Sudwala



## Flo (Nov 23, 2007)

I have sent several emails to Niky in the past few weeks and have gotten no response. Has anyone been in contact with her lately? I've tried at niky@Royalhservices.com and rhs@yebo.co.za. 
Does anyone have any other address for her?
Thanks.


----------



## Flo (Nov 23, 2007)

Following this posting, I received a phone call from the Sudwala office addressing my issue. 
A fax was then sent to me answering my questions. I have been informed that  they are having ongoing battles with their electricity supply and telephone lines and all their email responses which have been sent out in the last week or two were returned.


----------



## Niky (Nov 27, 2007)

*Sudwala Owners Please Fax Your Details*

Thank-you Flo for posting your response.

We are indeed still plagued by continual power interruptions; telephone lines dropping the internet lines; our service provider been out of service etc.The reason for all this mayhem is due to the fact that the resort is located in a rural area; with the only means of communication through the microwave lines installed via Telkom to support this area many years ago which are now are also giving problems. All other means of communication, is eventually routed through Telkom for some form of support; which is now compounded by the excessive bad weather currently being experienced in our area 

We are still receiving e-mails (although sometimes 2 or 3 days after they have been sent).
Until this mess is sorted out, to ensure that all your queries are answered ASAP, may I please request SUDWALA owners to:-
Please check your RCI accounts, as the e-mails we have received for banking have been actioned by RCI.Should your bankings not have been actioned, the reason would be that we do not have your updated payments details  (i.e. credit card details; expiry dates or CVC numbers) or have your incorrect contact details on file. 
Please still send your e-mails as usual to the e-mail address (as provided by Flo), but also please fax your instructions through (the good old fax is still working – as long as there is electricity and telephone lines). 
The fax number to dial Sudwala from the US and Canada is 011 2713 7333644 and from UK is 002713 733 3644.

Amongst all adversities, we are still trying our best to service you.Your patience and understanding during these trying times is much appreciated.

Regards, Niky and the rest of the Sudwala Team.


----------

